# Anyone ever run 235/45/R17 tires on a Mark 4?



## GTIVR62801 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Anyone ever run 235/40/R17 tires on a Mark 4?*

I have a chance to pick up some DOT Competition tires at a very good price, but they aren't the standard 225/45 size. FWIW, they're going on Audi TT 225 "Fat 5" wheels, 17X8, 32mm offset. Car is a 2001 GTI VR6 on Vogtland/Bilstein cup kit, 40mm(1.6") lowering.
TIA.


_Modified by GTIVR62801 at 12:46 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

Should be nice on those wheels.


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone ever run 235/40/R17 tires on a Mark 4? (GTIVR62801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVR62801* »_I have a chance to pick up some DOT Competition tires at a very good price, but they aren't the standard 225/45 size. FWIW, they're going on Audi TT 225 "Fat 5" wheels, 17X8, 32mm offset. Car is a 2001 GTI VR6 on Vogtland/Bilstein cup kit, 40mm(1.6") lowering.
TIA.

_Modified by GTIVR62801 at 12:46 AM 2-6-2007_

Audi tt wheels are 17x7.5 not 17x8. 235/40 will fit but may not be recommended or warrantied by the manufacturer for use on that size wheel. Your overall tire diameter will be smaller.
For what type of racing will the tires be used?


----------



## Vtec is a myth (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Anyone ever run 235/40/R17 tires on a Mark 4? (02blkgtivr6)*

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I also would like to know how this would work on MK4 wheels; I have the long beach wheels...
Theoretically, would 235 45 17 mean a wider look to the tire?
I know the OP said 235 40 17, but I am curious as well...


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Anyone ever run 235/40/R17 tires on a Mark 4? (GTIVR62801)*

I ran 235 40 17 falken azenis on my car and 245 40 17 kumho MX. My car is not lowered so I didnt have any issues. One of the guys that I see at the track had 245s on his GLI that was slammed. By the end of the day the fender had added a new groove to the tire. The 235s will be close, but if you have enough spring rate it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

Go Here:
http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp
Check the sizing and choose for yourself.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by skatingzooyork at 1:49 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Anyone ever run 235/40/R17 tires on a Mark 4? (NOVAdub)*

i run 235/45/17 hankooks on my stock monte carlos. i think they actually fit better. no ill effects of having them on. no unusual tire wear. no rubbing.


----------



## GTIVR62801 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Anyone ever run 235/40/R17 tires on a Mark 4? (mjmi11er)*

Update:
Went with the 235/40/R17s, they should fit without rubbing. Got Hankook Z211 tires, they're on closeout over at Frisby Racing Tire, link below. $118/tire! These are being used at Audi Club HPDEs.
http://www.frisbyracetire.com/z211sale.html


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Anyone ever run 235/40/R17 tires on a Mark 4? (GTIVR62801)*

i run 235-45-17 on 17x8 flicks its a lil tall so 40 should be nice


----------

